# Java 3D 2 Kameras



## JVTH (16. Okt 2012)

Hi Leute,
wie der Titel schon sagt, brauche ich in einer java 3d Umgebung zwei Kameras. Ich möchte zB eine Kugel von Zwei Seiten anzeigen, wie geht das. Google gibt nichts vernünftiges zurück und die interne Forensuche auch. Vielleicht geht da irgendtwas mit 2 Canvas ?
Danke JVTH


----------



## Marco13 (16. Okt 2012)

Mach' einfach einen Screenshot vom ersten Bildschirm, und zeig' den in der zweiten Hälfte an. Eine Kugel sieht von allen Seiten gleich aus.

:joke:

Je nachdem, was damit gehen soll, könnte das aufwändig werden. Eine einfache Lösung könnte sein, schlicht zwei Canvasse zu erstellen, in denen zweimal der gleiche (aber eben nicht derSELBE) Szenegraph gerendert wird, aber das macht natürlich nur in sehr speziellen Fällen Sinn. Man wird auf jeden Fall zwei Canvasse brauchen, aber zweimal denSELBEN Szenegraph in verschiedenen Canvassen darzustellen habe ich selbst noch nicht versucht. Aber gerade in Canvas3D (Java 3D API) steht doch einiges zu mehreren Views (im speziellen zu Stereo, aber das könnte sich verallgemeinern lassen). Hast du in der Richtung schonmal gesucht?


----------



## JVTH (16. Okt 2012)

Mist, falsch ausgedrückt, es muss auch mit mehreren Objekten möglich sein, also auch Würfeln oder 3D Objekten. Das Problem mit dem Canvas ist, dass ja das SimpleUniverse anhand des Canvas erstell wird.


----------



## Marco13 (16. Okt 2012)

War ja nur Spaß. Wie so oft, der Link auf java2s: Creates a scene with a different scale : Universe Node3DJava - Hab's noch nicht im Detail nachvollzogen, aber hilft das vielleicht schon?


----------



## JVTH (17. Okt 2012)

Danke, habs auch nicht verstanden. Habe aber nach einigem Suchen was besseres gefunden: [JAVA3D-INTEREST] Multiple Views | Java.net


----------

